# Limitar un campo magnético.



## Adriano (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Estoy buscando algún material que anule o reste notablemente la potencia magnética de un imán.

Se tratadecolocar a un aldo un imán, en el otro un trozo de hierro y entre ambos un material que reste notablemente la atracción del imán sobre el hierro.

Gracias.

Adriano


----------



## ricaldo (Ago 2, 2008)

utiliza el aluminio es un material con bajo coeficiente de permeabilidad magnetica.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2008)

queriendo hacer la rueda de movimiento continuo ?
ojo que los fisicos se enojan .


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 2, 2008)

si la cosa es resiclar, fijate los blindajes que traen los parlantes para computadoras y para tv, tambien algunos eqipos de audi traen una chapa que aisla el taransformador del resto del equipo, no sabria decirte cuanto reduce, ni si es mas efectivo con un campo variable.saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 3, 2008)

No es lo que preguntas, pero puede que esto te sirva.

Si coges 2 imanes y los colocas para que estos se repelan, si introduces entre ambos una chapa metalica anularas el efecto de repulsion, pero la chapa deves de ponerla justamente en la mitad de los 2 imanes. Esta chapa puedes ponerla dentro de una guia corredera, y mediante una pequeña fuerza hacerla desplazar para que los 2 imanes se repelan.


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2008)

ricaldo dijo:
			
		

> utiliza el aluminio es un material con bajo coeficiente de permeabilidad magnetica.



De dónde sacas ese dato ? 

Odio hacer esto, pero fíjate acá http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permea...relativa.2C_comparaci.C3.B3n_entre_materiales

Siendo B = _u_ H

Interponer un material con un _u_ pequeño es como blindar la zona.
Otra forma es usar un material con un _u_ bien grande. Intensificas el B en esa 
región concentrando las "líneas de campo" hacia el, y quitándolas del campo más lejano. 
La geometría juega también un papel muy importante.


----------



## Elvic (Ago 3, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> queriendo hacer la _rueda de movimiento continuo_ ?
> ojo* que los fisicos se enojan *.



_no creo que sea por eso ._  

Pero es una muy buena respuesta ...


----------



## Adriano (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra colaboración, cada vez lo tengo más claro, realmente.

Os explico mi plan:

He colocado alrededor de una arandela metálica (hierro) varios trozos de imán neomidio (muy fuerte) dejando hecho un agujero central por el que intento pasar una varilla metálica (hierro,  o acero) y mi interés radica en qué debo poner entre ese imán circular y la varilla metálica para que cuando pase por el centro de ese imán circular no lo atraiga, he cprobado lo siguiente:

1º- Con varillasdehierro o acero de baja calidad, el imán atrae fuertemente esa varilla.

2º- Con varillas de acero inoxidable de elevada calidad, la atracción del imán sobre esa varilla es muy débil, casi nula.

Mi problema es que no encuentro varillas de acero inioxidable de alta calidad y tengo que conformarme con hacerlo con varillas de hierro o acero bajo, de ahí mi interés por saber qué material tengo que colocar entre ese imán y la varilla metálica, para que la deje desplazarse sin "agarrarse" a ella, que como os digo no hay ningún problema con acero inoxidable de alta calidad (concentración de carbono).

Bueno amigos, muchas gracias de nuevo y hastapronto.

Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2008)

EDITADO: Es cierto: hay Acero inoxidable absolutamente transparente al campo magnético. 

Acordate que el campo magnético también depende de la distancia entre las piezas. 
Para lo que vos querés el entrehierro nunca debe ser "cero". 
Para eso ponele un caño plástico forrando la varilla. 
Si la varilla es muy poco magnética pero llega a tocar el imán, igual se te puede quedar "pegada". 
Si en cambio nunca llegan a tocarse, aunque se atraigan un poco, todo va a quedar mucho más "libre". 

Saludos


----------



## Adriano (Ago 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias, amigos.

Intentaré hacerlo así y comentaré resultados, O.K.

Saludos cordiales.

Adriano


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Es cierto: el Acero inoxidable 100% puro es absolutamente transparente al campo magnético.
> Quiero decir que no lo atrae. Justamente esa es la prueba que se le hace para saber si es 100% puro.



Que es el acero inoxidable 100% puro?

Por otro lado, tiene que ser de acero la varilla? Porque no cobre, aluminio u otro material?

Para que tiene que pasar por el agujerito?

Para que tiene que haber imanes alrededor de un agujerito?

Para que tiene que haber un agujerito?


Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2008)

Es como se lo corta de la planta.   

Lo aclaro acá y en el mensaje original: 
Claro que lo de puro no tiene sentido para una aleacion. 
Era la jerga de todos los días, en un laburo que estuve, para referirse al que 
no es magnético ... no ibamos a andar repitiendo cada vez las proporciones 
de los componentes ! 

Ejemplo.: 
Version rebuscada: "Cacho!, traeme una barra de inoxidable! Fijate que tenga 7% de níquel...,  
no sea que te vendan cualquier cosa ! Antes de pagar controla las proporciones con la Wikipwedia !" 

Version de jerga: "Cacho!, traeme una barra de inoxidable puro! 

Saludos.

PD: Por favor, no me vuelvas loco "electroaficionado" !
Mirá que me convierto en TROLL !

PD2:El gaucho del campo, al alambre "Siemens-Martin" le dice alambre "San Martín".


----------



## Adriano (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola denuevo, amigos.

Comprendo vuestra perplejidad sobre mi consulta, os lo aclaro.

1º- El acero inoxidable 100% es casi nulo al imán porque tiene mucho más porcentaje de carbono que dehierro, el acero tiene en su composición hierro en mayor o menor medida, de ahí sus distintas calidades, he comprobado que el acero de elevada calidad apenas es "cazable" por un imán, incluso aunque sea de neomidio.

2º- ¿Para qué quiero yo que un imán no atraiga a una varilla metálica?  Os confieso mi afición por la pesca deportiva (?) se trata de un inventillo que me permite colocar un timbre y a través de esa varilla metálica, cuando se produce una pìcada, salta y hace sonar el timbre avisándome, es una alarma casera de buenas prestaciones.

Si vosotros sois aficionados a la pesca de la carpa, barbo u otros peces de fondo y tenéis curiosidad por saber de esa alarma, enviarme un MP, O.K.? 

Saludos a todos.

Adriano


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

1º. Hay muchos Aceros inoxidables practicamente diamagneticos (esto va para que alejandro se ponga troll tambien JAJAJA) de muchos grados, de ahi que nunca en la vida haya escuchado la clasificacion de puro jejeje. Me gustaria saber cual es para ya tenerlo identificadito. Ademas sospecho que puede tener más que ver con la fase del hierro que con el porcentaje exacto de algo.

2º. Porque entonces tiene que haber imanes y poruqe tiene que ser de acero, y no de otro material? Creo que entendi el funcionamiento general, pero entonces no entiendo porque TIENE que ser de un acero. Si pudieses poner un esquema seria muy bueno al caso, mejor ponerlo aca que pedirlo por MP si al cabo para eso esta el foro.

Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 3, 2008)

copiar y pegar

El apantallado, o blindaje, magnético con aleaciones de muy alta permeabilidad, permite reducir los campos magnéticos de 0 Hz (estáticos) y de muy baja frecuencia dentro de un cierto volumen, o los generados por un dispositivo. Este tipo de aleaciones, compuestas por aproximadamente un 70-80% de níquel y un 10-20 % de hierro, además de otros componentes diversos, recibe varios nombres comerciales: permalloy, mumetal, CO-NETIC, etc., teniendo similares características magnéticas.
Los materiales buenos conductores eléctricos, tales como el cobre o el aluminio (y aún el oro), sirven para apantallar a frecuencias altas o a radiofrecuencias, siendo prácticamente inoperantes a frecuencias bajas o ultra bajas, como por ejemplo las de 50 Hz y menores.


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2008)

El que metió el término "puro" fui yo, ya dije que fue por un "acto fallido". 
Si es necesario, y con tal de no seguir metiendo bardo *me retracto oficialmente*.  

Saludos.

PD: Pregunta: Los "trolls": ¿ se crecen todos y se ponen verdes ? ¿ o se visten de nena y se 
pasean por el puerto ? Digo, para saber a qué atenerme !


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

No es por bardo, me dio curiosidad.

PD: Estabas pensando en el increible hulk me parece  Lo segundo queda en vos.


----------

